# Aqua Traders



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

I'm going to check this place out this weekend. Super cheap lighting deals. They have a MH+PC combo for $200. Comes with electronic ballast, digital timer, and the bulbs!!!

Aqua Traders

Aqua Traders
(650) 872-1993 637 San Mateo Ave
San Bruno, CA Map

Read more at this thread,
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=109161#post109161


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Please keep us posted. The prices are too good to be true.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Didn't AHSupply say the reflectors were basically ineffecient?! You may need to open it up and replace the reflectors, but I don't see how it will change anything since the unit is so cramped together. And maybe you can replace the ballasts with WH ballasts. With a bit of tweaking it may work.

On other hand, their aquariums look amazing; with it's built-in wet/dry filter, digital timers, and an excellent high-quality finish...it looks worth it.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

So I went to the store today to check things out. These guys are going to be making a lot of business. They wouldn't let me take any pictures. The aquariums and stands were really nice. They have cheap knock-off's of everything (carbo plus, eheim canister filters). Things are made with the cheap plastic, but it looks really nice for the price you pay. I'm looking into getting the 150 W MH system. It comes with everything, hangers, mounting legs, bulbs. It comes with an electronic ballast that is floor mounted and has a digital timer (nothing cheap about it). The fixture is metal and looks really nice. Comes out at the end of the month.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

No pictures, why? 

What is your opinions on their other PC fixtures?, worth the money ($30-50), even if they are made of cheap plastic.


----------



## danio27 (Jul 24, 2004)

I've heard that the JEBO lights don't last very long.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

I guess you could make them work. Reflectors are a big part of PC lighting. I've used cheap reflectors and noticed the difference in the past. But if you just got more light, I guess you could balance things out.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 9, 2004)

The shipping prices are ridiculous! Anyone in the area willing to ship a purchase for me?

Thanks,

David



IUnknown said:


> I'm going to check this place out this weekend. Super cheap lighting deals. They have a MH+PC combo for $200. Comes with electronic ballast, digital timer, and the bulbs!!!
> 
> Aqua Traders
> 
> ...


----------

